# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Thắc mắc về nguồn cho trạm hàn

## katerman

Ông anh em mua cái mỏ hàn này về mà sài không lên nhiệt độ, cục sạc hp 19V- 3,4A 65w

Em cắm thử cục nguồn 24v 10A của Omron thì có nóng nhưng tiếng rít từ cục nguồn khi đạt nhiệt mình set.

xem bình luận trên kênh youtube, em thấy họ trả lời không thuyết phục ạ, có người dùng sạc Vaio 4,7A cũng không đạt, em thấy họ bán cục nguồn của asus thì sài được

Bác nào rành điện giải thích hộ em với ạ,

trên mạch này em thấy có: 1 con atmega8l, 1 con 1F50ds, 1 con lm2576s, 1 con LM358




em xin chân thành cảm ơn/

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## huanpt

MÌnh xài bằng cái adapter dỏm của laptop vẫn ok mà.

Set cho nó 400 độ xem.

----------


## katerman

Đã set 400 độ rồi, nó chỉ chảy chì ra, chỉ sệt sệt chứ không nóng sôi như mấy em hot girl.

----------


## huanpt

Mình xài tay hàn mua bãi, cũ cũ bẩn bẩn nhưng ghép với em này cũng OK.
Chì là loại chỉ nào? Mấy em hàn xung này là chống chỉ định chì dỏm thiếc dỏm nha.  :Smile:

----------


## katerman

Mình chỉ thắc mắc là phần giải đáp thắc mắc của kỹ thuật bán hàng là "nguồn yêu cầu rất cao" nge rất vô lý, mà thấy nguồn họ bán kèm theo là nguồn chị na 
Còn vấn đề nó không nóng nổi chứ không phải do chì, nhựa thông mà cháy chưa hết mà.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## huanpt

Vậy thì không chấp nhận được, để chì dỏm nó cũng chạy như nước, nhưng không bóng thôi. Để tối về mình quay lại, adapter bé tẹo, là hàng hư hỏng cty vứt đi, tui lụm về xài.  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Theo em nghĩ không phải do nguồn đâu bác. Có thể là phần cảm biến nhiệt trong tay hàn bị lỗi, không phản hồi nhiệt độ chính xác được. Bác thử cắm một cái tay hàn khác xem sao rồi tính tiếp.

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Bác cứ đưa về Bảo Hành họ sẽ phải kiểm tra cho Bác ạ, còn con này dòng nó khởi động là 2,67A em đã check thử. Lỗi con này chủ yếu do biến trở điều chỉnh nhiệt độ chưa đúng hoặc sensor hỏng.  :Big Grin:

----------

